# 

## Mierzejewski Ryszard

Instalacja wykonana w systemie LUXOR a konkretnie Stanisławów I.Ktoś mi się podpisał pod tą instalacją.  :Evil:

----------


## pelsona

Dom może i inteligentny ale Twoje stwierdzenia wybacz ale niezbyt.
Ni w ząb nie wiem o co chodzi, widać ja jestem niezbyt inteligentny  :cool:  
pzdr

----------


## Barbossa

może to taka yntelygętna reklama   :Roll:

----------


## coulignon

Rysiek powiedz coś... Cokolwiek...  :Roll:

----------


## T i A

Wstydzi się  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

nieśmiały chopak i tyle.....   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## coulignon

Rysiek! Wyrzuć to z siebie! Nie można tak emocji tłumić!!!

----------


## mattdl

ewidentnie reklama ... niezły ten Rysiu ze Stanisławowa

----------


## wykrot

> Instalacja wykonana w systemie LUXOR a konkretnie Stanisławów I.Ktoś mi się podpisał pod tą instalacją.


Nie czepiać się Stanisławów, bo potrącę.

----------


## marcin714

Z inteligęcją domów nie ma żartów. Pewnie rysio już uwięziony w serwerowni siedzi, dom odcioł go od internetu, wody, gazu może i prądu, żaluzje poopuszczał, obcych nie dopuszcza do ogrodzenia nawet. Nie ma żartów ze sztuczną inteligęcją.

----------


## atulp

Ejże Panowie bez żartów, to poważna sprawa jest. Pewnie wydał gość fortunę na sprawną instalację, a tu zaraz ktoś cosik na niej nabazgrał. Pewnie nie wie czym to zmyć i tyle. Wandali wszędzie dość - nawet do domu graficiarze zalezą i inteligencję pobazgrzą.

----------


## franzkru

> Rysiek! Wyrzuć to z siebie! Nie można tak emocji tłumić!!!


I teraz nadchodzi odwieczne pytanie:
Czy wszystkie Ryski to fajne chłopy ? (kto kojaży podobny cyctat z filmu ?)  :smile:

----------


## Deamos

> Czy wszystkie Ryski to fajne chłopy ? (kto kojaży podobny cyctat z filmu ?)


Fajne fajne,tylko niektore niesmiale  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

Małe sprostowanie i wyjaśnienie.
Cytując ostatnią wypowiedź *pelsona*skasowałam ją przypadkowo.
Z wypowiedzi pelsona oraz z priv. od autora wątku wynika, że w Muratorze pokazany był dom w którym instalację wykonanał Ryszard Mierzejweski a podany był inny wykonawca. 
Trudno się dziwić, że autor się nie odzywa po takich komentarzach.

----------


## pelsona

Rzeczywiście napisałem, że najwyższy czas uciąć wszelkie spekulacje i Rysio nie będzie miał mi chyba za złe jeśli powiem, że to on sam wykonał tą instalację w pewnym domu a kto inny się pod nią podpisał, co go mocno zabolało.
Najlepiej jak by sam za siebie mówił ale widać jest skromny i nie chce dalej kontynuować tematu. Witamy Ryszardzie na forum i nie zrażaj się.  :smile:  
pzdr.

----------


## daggulka

zwracam honor   :Wink2:  
pierwszy i zarazem  ostatni wpis mógł świadczyć o autoreklamie co się zwykle zdarza na forum  :Roll:  
dlatego najlepiej pisać prosto z mostu a nie chować się za krzaczkami i owijać w bawełnę   :Wink2:

----------


## franzkru

Czyli jednak po staropolsku:
*Wszystkie Ryśki to fajne chłopy* 

szacunek!

----------


## arturromarr

No to chyba już najwyższy czas , żeby głos zabrał pan Rysio skoro po jednym poście zdążył już być zszargany i zrehabilitowany.

Panie Ryszardzie o co chodzi z tym inteligentnym domem?

----------


## j-j

ale wszyscy nabijacie posty  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

> ale wszyscy nabijacie posty


jasssssne ... jest to jedyny cel przynajmniej moich wypowiedzi  :Roll:

----------


## franzkru

> ale wszyscy nabijacie posty


Lepiej posty niż np guzy (o co nie trudno na budowie  :wink: )

----------

